# Do we get paid for snow day closures?



## JustTapSkip (Jan 28, 2022)

Today I was instructed to call the crisis hotline before I go into work tomorrow due to the storm to see if the store will be open. If it isn’t open will  I still get paid for that day?


----------



## NKG (Jan 28, 2022)

No unfortunately


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 28, 2022)

It depends on the store. When we had a huge rain storm that flooded where i live they payed.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 28, 2022)

I was coming on here to ask this! Sucks with the January cuts!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 28, 2022)

Snow day closures? Ahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jan 28, 2022)

When we had a hurricane in my state we got paid for 1 of the days we were closed. Only those who were scheduled got paid. I would think severe snow would be the same.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 28, 2022)

With spot hq being in Minnesota, they want you try  to come in.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 28, 2022)

IWishIKnew said:


> Snow day closures? Ahahahahahahaha!



coastal new england is getting a blizzard with 75 mph winds on the coast.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Jan 29, 2022)

I've had the DC get shut down a couple times due to snow.

We got paid as long as we didn't call in sick before the decision was made


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 29, 2022)

Hell no get in there


----------



## DBZ (Jan 29, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> Hell no get in there
> View attachment 13295




Yeah that is my SD


----------



## GRC (Jan 29, 2022)

DBZ said:


> coastal new england is getting a blizzard with 75 mph winds on the coast.


Pretty much what we had here a few weeks ago. We didn't close, we just had a nice empty store with no guests getting in our way.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 29, 2022)

If you are not going to work today here is a class you  can take

Stolen from a friend ..

FREE SNOW SHOVELING CLASS: 
 This Saturday I will be holding a FREE snow shoveling class in my driveway.  Come and join the class and learn about the proper ways to shovel.  
Reviewed techniques will include the scoop and throw method, the down and push method (AKA the plow technique), as well as the upside down scraping technique.

Don't miss out on this amazing opportunity to enhance your snow lifting techniques without throwing your back out!  I will provide the driveway to ensure your training is conducted in the most life-like situation, I only ask that you bring your own shovel (Ergonomical designs suggested)  

PM me for additional details and times.

  Seating is limited and handled on a first come first served basis…..


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 29, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> If you are not going to work today here is a class you  can take
> 
> Stolen from a friend ..
> 
> ...



You think it's a joke.... But, for awhile my store had an SETL who didn't know how to shovel snow. She'd never had to do it in her life and the cart attendants had a habit of calling out when there was snow on the ground (can't blame them for that). It was so damn funny sitting outside on break and watching her try to shovel. The first time she did it, she shoveled the snow from the sidewalk up towards the doors thereby building a mound of snow right in front of the store doors. When we pointed out that wasn't going to work, she asked where she was supposed to put the snow, which was replied with somewhere out of the way. So she then pushed it all away from the front doors and built a mound blocking the nearest fire door. Some people need show shoveling lessons.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 29, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> If you are not going to work today here is a class you  can take
> 
> Stolen from a friend ..
> 
> ...



I think I've seen as many shoveling class posts as I have wordle posts LOL



seasonaldude said:


> You think it's a joke.... But, for awhile my store had an SETL who didn't know how to shovel snow. She'd never had to do it in her life and the cart attendants had a habit of calling out when there was snow on the ground (can't blame them for that). It was so damn funny sitting outside on break and watching her try to shovel. The first time she did it, she shoveled the snow from the sidewalk up towards the doors thereby building a mound of snow right in front of the store doors. When we pointed out that wasn't going to work, she asked where she was supposed to put the snow, which was replied with somewhere out of the way. So she then pushed it all away from the front doors and built a mound blocking the nearest fire door. Some people need show shoveling lessons.



Why are you all shoveling????


----------



## SallyHoover (Jan 29, 2022)

TMnoob said:


> Today I was instructed to call the crisis hotline before I go into work tomorrow due to the storm to see if the store will be open. If it isn’t open will  I still get paid for that day?


Did your store close?


----------



## JustTapSkip (Jan 30, 2022)

SallyHoover said:


> Did your store close?


Nope!


----------



## SallyHoover (Jan 30, 2022)

Target hardly ever closes.  Unless the local governments forbid businesses from opening; I expect Target to open.  The Store leader will either find a way to make it there or will have the overnight person stay longer until he/she can make it there and the store leader will open with 3 or 4 other employees.  Even if the only people shopping all day are those that are within walking distance and trudge through 2 feet of snow, the store will be open.


----------



## DC Diva (Jan 30, 2022)

Typically if the store closes for nature or a dangerous situation in the area (remember the riots) TM will be paid emergency pay for time missed, unless they had already called in prior to closure decision.  But that hinges on HR still reporting, to do payroll.  Been through an unexpected closure scenario, and it was a mess before everything was figured out and they determined who was to be paid.


----------

